# Dont know how to make yourself known at a show?



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

I HAVE AN IDEA! witch i WILL do!
I have added out website logo too it too 
it clearly shows Beguana on it  its not finished but still

Back










Frount


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha i have a t-shirt with Zak in massive letters on back so should be easy enough to find.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Zak said:


> Haha i have a t-shirt with Zak in massive letters on back so should be easy enough to find.


£30 though! going to find cheaper somewhere else :\ but i cant as of yet!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Customized Clothing & Hats : Create Custom T-Shirts and Gifts at CafePress.com

Allows custom shirts and what not.


Very good idea.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

is that better?


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Customized Clothing & Hats : Create Custom T-Shirts and Gifts at CafePress.com
> 
> Allows custom shirts and what not.
> 
> ...


 Fank woo :flrt:


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Learn to use FireFox, Learn to crop screenshots.


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

chriscommunist said:


> Learn to use FireFox, Learn to crop screenshots.


Its called effort, you dont have to be so bloody judgemental all the time chris :\ Just because i dont spend all my time on the computer learning everything there is to learn about it dosent mean i dont know anything :bash:
It was just easyer to jsut do that. Gowd i swear teenage hormoans will be the end of us all!:whip:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Reckon I'll just wear my 'Muttley' who's the daddy T shirt..
Matches my Avatar then !!!


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Big Red One said:


> Reckon I'll just wear my 'Muttley' who's the daddy T shirt..
> Matches my Avatar then !!!


 Hehe! sounds good to me! I cant wait! means i can wear it at next years show when im selling (hopefully) :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I need to get a TEENY one printed up. I may get a 'not so TEENY' one printed up for hubby as he is soo tall lol


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I need to get a TEENY one printed up. I may get a 'not so TEENY' one printed up for hubby as he is soo tall lol


 Lolz!!! : victory:


----------

